# Hechte am kleinen Teich



## DerAnfänger2009 (30. Juni 2010)

Hi
Ich kam vor 5 Tagen nachmittags so um 5 Uhr nachhause da sprach mich eine Frau an wohnt 50m entfernt und hat mich gefragt ob ich bei ihr angeln möchte.Natürlich sagte ich ja
 also bin ich Abends so um 6:30-8uhr hin.Ich hatte mich mit dem mann der Faru hingestellt und geangelt.Ich hatte einen kleinen Wobbler von 4cm und nach 15min. kam der erste biss.Der Hecht war kurz vor der Landung da ist er abgerissen.Also hab ich weiter gemacht genau das ist mir danach 3 mal wieder passiert.Die Hechte hatten eine lenge von 70-90cm und der Teich ist nur 1 hecktar groß max..Der Boden ist sehr verkrautet also hatte ich einen Wobbler genommen der an der Oberfläche schwimmt.Ich hatte leider meinen Kescher nicht mit weil ich nur mal sehen wollte was so geht.Ich hatte ja gesehen das was drin ist also war ich jetzt jeden Tag da auch mit Kescha aber nichts war ich stand 2-3 Stunden immer da auch 1mal mit meinem Vater aber nie hat was gebissen.Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll weil ich befürchte wenn ich Köfi nehme wird der Hacken verkrautet weil das Karut 5-15cm unter der Oberfläche ist.
Ich hatte also nur noch Pech am Teich weil auch sehr viele Köder sich im Karut nimmer gelöst hatten und dan abgerissen sind.Ich benutze eine 20mm mono schnur und habe da nur den wobbler dran kein Stahlvorfach oder so weil ich keine erfahrung mit raubfischen habe und ich war überweltigt als ich den prachtvollen Hecht sah von 90 cm.Naja hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Liebe grüße!!!


----------



## mad-mow (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

mein freund:
auf hecht bitte immer ein stahlvorfach!
am besten auf ner 12er geflochtenen schnur! ohne dieses ist schaden vorprogrammiert!!! damit meine ich nicht das gerät!!!
und dazu gibts beim händler sicher auch nen fängigen krautblinker...


----------



## fantazia (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

Vielleicht beißt ja keiner mehr weil alle Hechte im See nun mit Wobbler im Maul rumschwimmen oder tot sind?Würde dir dringend zu einer stärkeren Hauptschnur raten und einem Stahlvorfach auf die Idee hättest du nach 3 abgerissenen Hechten eigentlich selber kommen müssen hast doch einen Angelschein und kennst Stahlvorfächer!?


----------



## fantazia (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*



mad-mow schrieb:


> mein freund:
> auf hecht bitte immer ein stahlvorfach!
> am besten auf ner 12er geflochtenen schnur! ohne dieses ist schaden vorprogrammiert!!! damit meine ich nicht das gerät!!!
> und dazu gibts beim händler sicher auch nen fängigen krautblinker...


Geflochtene würde ich ihm eher nicht empfehlen als Anfänger.In dem kleinen See tut es auch eine 0,30er-0,35er Mono kostet weniger als Geflochtene und ist für ihn erstmal leichter zu händeln denke ich ausserdem universeller einsetzbar finde ich zumindest.Geflochtene kommt bei mir nur zum Spinnfischen zum Einsatz.


----------



## Tobi94 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*



DerAnfänger2009 schrieb:


> kein Stahlvorfach oder so


 
Da hast du es schon 
Stahlvorfach ist beim Hechtangeln PFLICHT, da er normale Schnüre durchbeißen kann.


DerAnfänger2009 schrieb:


> Ich benutze eine 20mm mono schnur


Ich denke du meintest 0,20mm, oder?
Das ist zum Hechtangeln vlt etwas zu fein, besser eine 0,30mm Mono, oder eine 0,14 geflochtene Schnur.

Daran dann das Stahlvorfach, und daran den Wobbler, Popper o.Ä. 
Andere gute Köder sind auch Spinner, jedoch gibts viele Hänger im Kraut.
Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen
Tobi


----------



## DerAnfänger2009 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

Also Ich habe einen Angelschein(vor 1.5 jahren gemacht)
@fantzia
Die Hechte haben nicht die Schnur durchtrennt oder so sondern haben sich ausgehakt.Also sie haben nie den Wobbler geschluckt oder der hat nich gehakt oder sie hatten ihn im maul und wollten nich loslassen.
Und sie können eigentlich keine Wobbelr usw. im Maul haben weil ich sie eben als ich mal vorbei geschaut habe sie im Karut am rand gefunden habe müssten alle gewesen sein glaub ich.

aber danke für eure antworten!


----------



## Anglerjugend (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

Ich würde es mit Poppern und Spinnerbaits probieren.
Das mit dem Stahl und der Hauptschnur wurde ja jetzt oft genug gesagt und du solltest es ja verstanden haben #6


----------



## DerAnfänger2009 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

Gut wie befestige ich den das Stahlvorfach am Wobbler oder so
weil die gibts ja nur mit drillingen oder zwillingen einzelhaken?#c


----------



## Meinereiners (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

Servus,
schau mal hier: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...stahlvorfach-mit-karabinerwirbel-1/detail.jsf

Die gibts in jedem Angelgeschäft, auch in 50 cm oder 70 cm länge.

Meinereiners


----------



## DerAnfänger2009 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

danke


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

Darfst du da eigentlich Angeln?


----------



## DerAnfänger2009 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

ja darf ich hatte ich glaube ich auch oben geschrieben naja also ich darf es weil sie mich kennen und die Frau dessen Teich es ist
hatte mich gefragt ob ich es möchte.

|supergri


----------



## fantazia (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*



DerAnfänger2009 schrieb:


> Also Ich habe einen Angelschein(vor 1.5 jahren gemacht)
> @fantzia
> Die Hechte haben nicht die Schnur durchtrennt oder so sondern haben sich ausgehakt.Also sie haben nie den Wobbler geschluckt oder der hat nich gehakt oder sie hatten ihn im maul und wollten nich loslassen.
> Und sie können eigentlich keine Wobbelr usw. im Maul haben weil ich sie eben als ich mal vorbei geschaut habe sie im Karut am rand gefunden habe müssten alle gewesen sein glaub ich.
> ...


Hört sich sehr unglaubwürdig an.Zuerst redest du von abgerissen dann sind sie ausgeschlitzt aber nun doch abgerissen und du hast wahrscheinlich alle Köder im Kraut gefunden musst doch wissen was dir alles abgerissen ist|rolleyes?Sorry aber wie soll der Köder im Drill abreißen ohne das der Hecht ihn im Maul hat?Gleichzeitig abreißen und ausschlitzen ist sehr unwahrscheinlich bleib lieber bei der Wahrheit.
Nun zu spät dumm gelaufen beim nächsten mal besser machen#6.


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

1 ha = kleiner Teich??? In welch galaktischen Dimensionen bewegst Du Dich denn sonst??

Hast ja schon ne Menge Tips bekommen. Sind Dir gekaufte Stahlvorfächer auf Dauer zu teuer, dann fertige Dir selbst welche. Ein 7kg oder 9kg SevenStrand stellt nen gutes Universalvorfach dar. Für kleine Kasse, z.B. hier, kannst Du Dir bei 50cm Länge fast 40 Vorfächer (etwas Verschnitt fällt auch an) selbst herstellen.
Schau mal hier, unter Basteltips, oder hier. <-- den zweiten finde ich schneller und einfacher.

Weiterhin benötigst Du z.B.: Klick und Klick.


----------



## Balaton1980 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

spinnerbaits, krautblinker, popper - gibt genug möglichkeiten - in verbindung mit nem stahlvorfach, dann dürfte früher oder später auch der ein oder andere hecht einsteigen. 

4cm wobbler sind nicht unbedingt die optimale ködergröße um auf hecht zu angeln (verwende diese lieber auf forelle und barsch )


----------



## DerAnfänger2009 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*



fantazia schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr unglaubwürdig an.Zuerst redest du von abgerissen dann sind sie ausgeschlitzt aber nun doch abgerissen und du hast wahrscheinlich alle Köder im Kraut gefunden musst doch wissen was dir alles abgerissen ist|rolleyes?Sorry aber wie soll der Köder im Drill abreißen ohne das der Hecht ihn im Maul hat?Gleichzeitig abreißen und ausschlitzen ist sehr unwahrscheinlich bleib lieber bei der Wahrheit.
> Nun zu spät dumm gelaufen beim nächsten mal besser machen#6.




Das hast du dann wohl falsch verstanden ich habe geschrieben das die wobbler im Kraut/Gebüsch hingen und ich sie nicht mehr losbekommen hatte da musste ich die Schnur kappen.Es hatte auch mehrere Hechte gebissen und ich wusste auch nicht genau ob der Drilling fest war oder ob er den Köder bis kurz vorm Rand nicht loslassen wollte.


----------



## etseir (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

Du musst kein Stahlvorfach nehmen es kann auch Fluorocarbon sein. Aber da du ein Einsteiger bist rate ich zu Stahl. Als Köder kannst du Oberfächenwobbler,schwimmende Jerkbaits oder diese Softbaits. Der Haken kommt beim Biss raus und hakt sicher den Fisch!Frag am besten bei einem Händler in der Nähe nach!




Quelle: Google


----------



## daci7 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*



etseir schrieb:


> Du musst kein Stahlvorfach nehmen es kann auch Fluorocarbon sein.



Dann aber bitte in Stärken von 0,6mm +++.

Halte von FC als Vorfach beim hechtfischen absolut nichts, weil es einfach absolut keinen Vorteil bietet. 

Es muss in extremen Dicken verwendet werden um Hechtzahnsicher zu sein und ist dann auch unelastischer als Stahl. Außerdem spielt es meiner Erfahrung nach überhaupt keine Rolle Für den Fangerfolg ob ein durchsichtiges Vorfach oder eben Stahl vorgeschaltet ist. 

Nimm lieber direkt Stahl und geh kein Risiko ein!
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## barschben (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

Außerdem ist es ,falls du das nich weist,sehr wichtig um den see herumzulaufen ,und zu schauen wo hechte stehen könnten(seerosen,äste im wasser...)einfach alle unregelmäßigkeiten und besonderen stellen.Nur an einer stelle stehen is nicht.
Dürfte ja bei einem hektar nich so schwer sein.


----------



## Knacky (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

Stipp dir ein paar köderfische (10-13cm rotaugen)
die ködert man auf einem großen weitschenkligen haken so an das der haken durchs maul unter der haut bis zur afterflosse geht,dort wieder raus (ködernadel) und die spitze oben wieder in die haut.der haken muss gut sitzen und die schwimmblase sollte nicht beschädigt sein.
die rotaugen müssen selbstverständlich vorher waidgerecht neutralisiert werden.

einfach auswerfen und an der oberfläche(kranker fisch)ranzupfen.
der biss ist nicht zu übersehen.entweder gibt es einen platscher oder er schießt komplett aus dem wasser!!
beim biss sofort kräftig anschlagen!
(sonst schluckt der fisch den köder das ist nur sinnvoll wenn er mitgenommen wird.ein 90er hecht macht 4 bauarbeiter satt!)
egal ob du mit blinker,spinner,wobbler oder köderfisch angelst,halte im drill immer die schnur straff und die rute hoch!
das verhindert wenn du vernünfitig angeschlagen hast fast jeden aushaker.

achja falls du einen großen fangen solltest (über 110cm)
lass ihn leben,denn er ist ca 16 jahre alt!!
älter als du..

erfahrung bekommt man durch fehler!


----------



## Fischer Andy (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

mein vereinsteich is auch total zugekrautet! werfe die köderfische direkt ins kraut und fange sehr gut!
die hechte sind dann zwar 2 kilo schwerer weil soviel kraut mit dran hängt...
geht aber wie sau... wenn sie dann auch noch nicht wollen nimmste nen halben hering...


----------



## Eilenburger (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hechte am kleinen Teich*

Angeln im Kraut ist echt Trumpf...da dort die Hechte stehen!
Allerdings wirds beim Spinnangeln ecklig!! Da empfiehlt sich vieleicht ein Krautblinker...in kleinen Teichen würde ich eh nicht so nen riesen Aufriss an Ködern betreiben. Meistens reichen ja schon Spinner um die Hechte zu überlisten...


----------

